
Trump budget to include funds to restart Yucca Mountain process - sandwall
https://www.reviewjournal.com/news/politics-and-government/nevada/trump-budget-to-include-funds-to-restart-yucca-mountain-process-1615397/
======
cl0ckt0wer
FTA

Both the Trump budget and the Yucca items are likely to be treated as dead on
arrival at Congress, where such spending outlines have been routinely rejected
for decades.

